# Holly Tree - shrubs



## Can-Do-It

I'm biding a job that has a couple hundred Holly shrubs that the customer needs pruned/topped. The reason were bidding the job is because some of the HS have grown to a hight of 20' plus, with a trunk of no more then 3"-5" at the base, are now and have been interfering with the single and two store roof structures.

I first thought that we could just trim the limbs that were hanging over the structures and that would be it. Thats what the customer wanted us to bid on. Trim only. And I did. But that's not the problem. The problem is that the HS were not meant to be tree's. 

Over the years the grounds people have been trimming them like a tree (the small ones of 8-12' look good). Consequently the truck can not hold up the taller top foliage. The roof structures is. 

My question is just how much can we safely cut off and not kill the shrubs. 


Have a Blessed Day,


----------



## Elmore

*severe,renewal pruning info*

http://www.nbgs.org/resources/seasonal/index.shtml
"Cut back overgrown hollies in late winter. Hollies can be cut back hard without damaging the plant. Overgrown shrubs can be cut to the ground and allowed to rejuvenate, and hedges can be sheared very hard. Don't prune too early or you'll be looking at ugly branches all winter. "
http://www.ces.uga.edu/Agriculture/horticulture/Tip/MarTT2002.htm
"What about those huge overgrown shrubs which obstruct windows, doorways and walks? Drastic pruning is the only answer in this situation. You can rejuvenate most overgrown shrubs by pruning them back severely to within a foot or two above ground level. Most broadleaf shrubs, including azaleas, Japanese hollies, Chinese hollies, camellias, gardenias, nandinas, abelias, and crape myrtles respond very well to heavy pruning if the plants are healthy and well-established. Providing you prune at the proper time, late February to March, a healthy broadleaf shrub has a excellent chance of recovery. Old, weak or diseased plants, however, often cannot endure the stress of being severely pruned. These plants should probably be replaced."
http://www.homediscussion.com/archive/index.php/t-701.html
"6. Rejuvenation technique 
The most drastic pruning of overgrown plants can be used with broadleaf evergreens (hollies, privet, azaleas, boxwood, southern magnolia, etc.) to control overgrown, leggy or scraggly growth or on specific deciduous shrub species such as lilacs and spirea. This is done by cutting the entire plant to the ground or selectively removing one third of the oldest and largest limbs each year. This method is called “rejuvenation,” because this category of shrubs will send out new trunks from the root system to replace the old, unproductive or oversized limbs."
http://www.ces.uga.edu/county/laurens/ag/hort/hortnewspaper articles/renewal pruning of shrubs.htm
"Renewal or heavy pruning is one of the answers to the problem. It is possible to rejuvenate most overgrown shrubs by pruning them back six to twelve inches above the ground level.

Most broadleaf shrubs including azaleas, Japanese hollies, Chinese hollies, camellias, pittosporum, gardenias, nandinas, abelias, and crape myrtle, respond to heavy pruning if the root system is vigorous. If you prune at the proper time, a healthy broadleaf shrub has about a 90% chance of recovery. Weak, diseased plants often die due to severe pruning."


----------



## Can-Do-It

*Thanks Elmore*

Many thanks Elmore. The information you supplied is going to help make this bid work for me. 

I owe you a cold coke.  


You have a Blessed evening Brother Elmore :angel:


----------



## Elmore

*No problem*



Can-Do-It said:


> Many thanks Elmore. The information you supplied is going to help make this bid work for me.
> 
> I owe you a cold coke.
> 
> 
> You have a Blessed evening Brother Elmore :angel:


Just make your check, payable to Mr. Elmore heh heh


----------



## coffeecraver

The Hollies sound like Nellie Stevens or Burford Hollies

Do not trim more than 25% at a time.March is the best time

The Burford ( Ilex cornuta ),will require trimming about 3 times annually
The Nellie (Ilex x Nellie R Stevens ) may not need 3 trimmings annually

They both should be planted no closer than 6-8' from the foundation of the house,or they will continue to be a problem.

Replacements at the foundation would be recomended.

Ilex glabra ( inkberry holly)
Ilex crenata ( steeds )
Ilex crenata ( Rotundifolia )
Ilex x meserveae ( Blue Princess )
Prunus laurocerasus ( Otto Luyken )
Prunus laurocerasus ( schipkaensis)
Taxus x media ( Hicksii)


----------



## Swamp Man

dont worry about it you cant kill them sum#####es. i cut one off at the ground drilled a hole in int and poured roundup in the hole and next year it was back.


----------



## Swamp Man

With hollys you can cut them bastards off at the ground and they will still grow back next year trust me you cant kill em


----------

